# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Photos from 16th Feb outing at Sime Forest

## Simon

Weather wasn't the best, cloudy with ocassional sun. Hope the rest had fun


#1


#2 - With another photographer as background


#3 - the one that escape from James :whistle: 


#4 - drinking from a 'straw'

----------


## benetay

Simon 4 pictures to share only? Or the rest seen before already?

----------


## Simon

the rest nothing new, same pose. Anyhow, I didn't shoot much today, more chat than shooting

----------


## trident

I liked the background of the second picture, wonder whose hand is it?  :Laughing: 

Weather was nice for humans but not so good for the sun loving butterflys.
I think today's turnout was the biggest so far, butterfly and fish gang.
There was plentiful to shoot, but my shooting is still below par and my 100mm is too short to reach some of the subject!
Anyway Thanks Simon for organizing it, look forward to more of it.
Will post my pictures later.  :Smile:

----------


## learner

Thanks Simon for organising the outing. My first time there just to see see and it sure was fun!

----------


## benetay

Okay here is mine, i think i didn't edit much from the SF batch of photos. 


#1 Chocolate pansy?


#2 Common 3-Ring


#3


#4 5 ring?

Thanks Simon for helping out on this shot. Finally got to add onto the 'tail tail' butt list.

#5 Common posy 

I need to post this, after observing this family of butt i keep thinking to myself, are they hopping or flying. So now i understand, before each flight they do a standing board jump before flying. When they fly they fly in a up and down motion more like hopping + flying .


#6 Caught you, finally.


#7 Blue jay


#8 Damsel

Got to post this as well. 20 times their body weight.

#9 In the end the stick insect was wriggled free! Cheers!

After the session at SF, still want to make full use of time, went to BPA. The below shots are taken from BPA. Saw plentiful of branded imperial but they're very shy, don't have a better shot then the previous so not worth posting. Got a surprise for me when i was there. Another lycan family added aside from the posy taken earlier today.

Enough said. 


#10 Bigg brownie, very very still butt will not move even disturbing.


#11 Head shot.


#12 Saw this at SF too but was higher up, this was just nice.


#13 Got lucky, saw 2nd mating butts in one day. Which is the male? There is one with very torn wings which i think is the male. (Fight with others?)


#14 Don't know this.


#15 Don't know this either.


#16 Resident.

Prized caught!


#17 Not this.


#18 First time seeing this. 

Cheers!

----------


## Simon

#12 - Yellow veined lancer
#14 - Nigger
#15 - a species of leafhopper
#18 - Semanga superba deliciosa

----------


## benetay

Thanks for the ID.

#14 is nigger?

Oh why they name it that. 

Will be exploring more into BPA in hope for more species to be found there. 

Cheers!

----------


## benetay

Am still waiting for the rest to upload their pictures.  :Smile: 

Don't be shy, please share.

----------


## ranmasatome

Simon... no.15 is probably a species of fulgoridae...not leafhoppers..which belong to the family Cicadellidae.

----------


## Simon

keke. You are the bug expert  :Smile:

----------


## wasabi8888

trying to do it now... damn.. left my elbow and knee guards at the forest.

----------


## benetay

any kind soul manage to get it for you when they left?

----------


## wasabi8888

Hi all

Just finished choosing and editing.... 

Please help me identify the butts...

1. Skipper



2. Vidula dejone erotella (Cruiser)



3. Vidula dejone erotella (Cruiser)



4. Unknown



5. Unknown



6. Blue Jay



7. Unknown



8. Spider Web



9. Damsel fly

I love Benetay's one.. cant get the right angle on this one.



10. Dragonfly

Angle wrong as well... but since I was proning and cant move...what the hell..just shoot

----------


## benny

Wah!! Looks like we lost a few good men to another hobby! Simon, how are you going to account for that!?  :Evil: 

Great pictures guys! Seems like the progress is good, when there are buddies to learn together.

Cheers,

----------


## benetay

I try to ID.

#2 & #3 cruiser?
#4 & #5 Malay lacewing ( ML )

It's not Simon's fault. It's ours  :Laughing:

----------


## wasabi8888

Benetay

I want to know the scientic names.... same as the link that Simon sent me..

----------


## trident

benetay,
Looks like you had more fun at BPA.

Jeffrey,
Knee and elbow guard is with Luenny.

Nice photos guys, simply awesome.
OK here's mine.
#1. Lesser Dart-Potanthus omaha omaha. Canon 20D. 100mm Macro f8 1/200 ISO 400

#2 Common Blue Bottle Graphium saepedon luctatius
Canon 20D EF-S 55-250mm f11 1/200 ISO400

#3 Cruiser-Vindula dejone erotella 
Canon 20D 100mm Macro f11 1/200 ISO200

#4 Cruiser-Vindula dejone erotella
Canon 20D 100mm Macro f11 1/200 ISO200

#5 Lesser Dart-Potanthus omaha omaha
Canon 20D 100mm Macro f8 1/200 ISO200

#6 .Tanaecia pelea pelea (Malay Viscount) 
Canon 20D 100mm MAcro f11 1/200 _ISO_200

----------


## trident

> Benetay
> 
> I want to know the scientic names.... same as the link that Simon sent me..


Jeffrey,
You can learn their names either from simon's butterfly blog or get the book "Butterflies of Singpaore". It's a small handbook available from most bookshop. Cost $5

----------


## wasabi8888

> Jeffrey,
> You can learn their names either from simon's butterfly blog or get the book "Butterflies of Singpaore". It's a small handbook available from most bookshop. Cost $5


I went to the website with the names but cannot match the pictures...

Richard

#4 - As what Simon said, should be shot from top down...
#6 - Shadow cast. Prob need another flash to diffuse the shadow.
#5 - Very nice shot!

----------


## Goondoo

Won't repeat those already posted...
Here are some of mine.


After a failed mission grabbing some burgers of the NSFmen, this chap climb up a lorry, open a bag and ran off with the loot, the lunch of the bangala.




 




Is this some species of mosquitoes?

----------


## wasabi8888

Simon

Is my skipper the right name.. The pic looks similar to Richard's #5

----------


## Simon

> Wah!! Looks like we lost a few good men to another hobby! Simon, how are you going to account for that!? 
> 
> Great pictures guys! Seems like the progress is good, when there are buddies to learn together.
> 
> Cheers,


then you have to poison them with fish photography  :Opps: 

Jeff

here are the latin names
#4&5 - Cethosia hypsea hypsina (Malay Lacewing) 
#7 - Jamides celeno aelianus (Common Caerulean) 

the spider shot would be better if it is not shot an angle but from the front
the skipper, I don't really know, it is easier to ID from the side, not from the top. However, there are too many subspecies that look similar

Richard
#5 - Potanthus omaha omaha (Lesser Dart) 
#6 - Tanaecia pelea pelea (Malay Viscount) 

the closeup shot of the crusier looks underexposed

----------


## trident

Simon,
Thanks for pointing the mistake. Corrected it already.

Jeffrey,
Thanks. I only got 1 shot of #6 Malay Viscount, very strange with the proboscis sticking out.  :Smile: 

Billy, poor bangala no lunch. 3rd shot is very nice.  :Smile:

----------


## benetay

Richard, BPA is a vast area, trekking or cycling is the only way but if you want to shoot butts, trekking will yield more results. I'm still trying to remember the places where i saw the butts. They are usually at the same spot. 

Will do up a mini map for easy reference in future.

Will go tomorrow for 3rd round! Need to capture 'tail tail' butts. 

Richard, #5 got good clean background that i'm always trying to achieve! You did it! I'm envy, all my shots background is not great.

Jeff,
Where did you spot that spider web, very nice. Need to see one in future. Actually i like spider webs more then spiders, they're fascinating architecture. Nice clean background too.

Billy where are those pictures you taken of me?

----------


## Goondoo

> Billy where are those pictures you taken of me?


You mean...










Some others...

Jeff was taking his time focusing and composing and right before he trigger the beep beep, it flew off... look closely....  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## benetay

Thanks Billy for the pictures! It made me laugh!!

----------


## celticfish

Wow, benetay, elbow and knee guards, and gloves!?!

wasabi8888, best to do a "water parade" next round before you start.
You look shack with all the presperation!  :Laughing:  

Goondoo, which "butt" species is the last picture?  :Laughing: 
Looks like you had the most fun shooting non-butt pictures.  :Grin:

----------


## benetay

Got sweaty palms if not the camera keep slipping off the grip. Elbow and knee guard is a must for continuous shooting. If shooting just every weekend it's not really needed but it's good to have. Protects your elbows and knees which are very important. 

Proning on stone and granite is no joke.

----------


## Simon

> Wow, benetay, elbow and knee guards, and gloves!?!
> 
> wasabi8888, best to do a "water parade" next round before you start.
> You look shack with all the presperation!  
> 
> Goondoo, which "butt" species is the last picture? 
> Looks like you had the most fun shooting non-butt pictures.


Irwin, if you think he looked shack, look at this photo, before he started shooting

----------


## trident

Billy,
hahaha I think that is a great series, the lighter side of shooting butts!!!!!

benetay,
Thanks, #5 was a lucky shot, the background is a large leaf!
agree with on the part about wearing knee and elbow pads, can be quite painful to kneel on sand and stones. The things people do for a butterfly  :Grin:

----------


## Simon

was it really painful?

----------


## benetay

Where are the pictures? 

Yes it can be very painful when prolong proning is done. I think in future i will keep my knee guard on even when shooting in the forest. It acts like a support to the knee too. Feels comfortable even when kneeing in sand,stone,mud,grass, etc. 

A cheap way to safe the knee from unneeded abrasion or strain.

Simon i see you had a great time posing with me.  :Laughing:

----------


## luenny

So nice pictures. I still have not look at mine yet. Will be going though them and see what I get. Keep them coming.

----------


## luenny

Richard,
Is the shot of the Cruiser cropped (#3)? If not great job with the 100mm macro. See you can still shoot with short lenses.

Benetay,
Nice damselfly shot. Very nice reflection on the wings. A big blur though, maybe DOF too shallow?

Billy,
Nice jumping spider. Where did you find this guy? On the sand bank where everybody was proning? Hope I didn't accidentally squash it or something.

----------


## trident

Luenny,
#3 was not cropped, the cruiser just stayed there and let me shoot, I guess the cruiser was too tired after been chased around by 10+ people  :Laughing:

----------


## Goondoo

> Billy,
> Nice jumping spider. Where did you find this guy? On the sand bank where everybody was proning? Hope I didn't accidentally squash it or something.


It was climbing on my arm. I blew it down gently and it landed on the sand bed which was nearly immediately attacked by the golden beetle I was trying to shoot. :Opps:  Luckily, it manage to run away but it froze there for a while to recover from the shock. :Grin:

----------


## genes

You guys are having alot of fun out there.  :Laughing:

----------


## benetay

> Benetay,
> Nice damselfly shot. Very nice reflection on the wings. A big blur though, maybe DOF too shallow?
> .


I was on the way out from the stream leading to the 'canal' & sand bank area, it landed smack right in front of me. Got a shock and decided to give a snap shot of it.

DOF was definitely in-sufficient. It was at f/7.1, was turning the dials upwards to f/16 and it took off.  :Laughing:  
Shame should have dial it before i bring my camera up to eye level. At that situation i've should have used ISO 800 f/13 1/125s +1/3 EV under the shade. 

Will try better in future!

Cheers!

----------


## Wackytpt

This is pure entertainment man!!


SImon like the "big bully"... wahahaha

----------


## benetay

It's a great place and great company for a de-stress outing. Join us once you get your camera, will supply flash . If all goes well can supply lens as well.

Cheers!

----------


## trident

Eugene,
Maybe you can join us the next time.
you already got the equipment.

----------


## Goondoo

> This is pure entertainment man!!
> 
> 
> SImon like the "big bully"... wahahaha


Like? :Surprised:  :Surprised:  He IS mah!  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## wasabi8888

The pictures very funny..... IDIOT........the walk in so far of course shack.....

got tripod, chair and water bottle as well..... next time bring maid and driver...

----------


## benny

Luckily I didn't believe Simon that it's a walk in the park! Heng ah! Sure curse and swear ALL the way in and ALL the way out.

Cheers,

----------


## wasabi8888

ya.. we were talking about you doing that.....

----------


## benny

Thank you for being kind to me.

Cheers,

----------


## Simon

the walk compared to the first was so much easier and shorter, it took us 20mins to reach the place.

----------


## benetay

I think a good place will be Mt faber, much much easier. The walk is more relaxing, got cafe nearby for a drink and snack. Parking will be a hassle but morning sure no problem.

Tourist will be looking at our ' profession ' gears and setup with the common ' WAH ' what are they shooting? 

Shady place, great view of Sentosa and cable car. 

The bad point is the place is difficult to reach without a car. 

February wind is relatively strong & got to wait for the lull in the wind before shooting. So anybody interest in a serious walk in the park? Simon Organise one relaxing one for them  :Smile:

----------


## luenny

The walk is not too bad-lar. The way in and out need to walk a bit but other than that it's ok. Got nice stream and shade to relax and enjoy yourself too. I thought this thread was dead already, so I posted my pics at another thread. Should have just post it here.

----------

